# I apologize to the moderators.....but concerning Google+ invites



## TDubKong (Jul 22, 2011)

I apologize because I know there are already several Google+ invite threads out there but I still have 150 invites i can send out. And I looked through five pages of posts and in the HTC Thunderbolt forum where I normally hang out and I didn't see one in the first few pages. Honestly I got tired of looking for it. 
So anyway, I have 150 invites to give away to Google+. If you want one then please post on here or send me a pm. If you post on here then please pretty please edit your post after you get an invite to say that you got one so that I or anyone else doesn't send you another invite and waste time.

So there it is. hit me up if you want one.


----------

